# Huge Friday the Thirteenth Catch



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Huge Friday the Thirteenth Catch
Will Friday the Thirteenth be lucky or unlucky?
Join us on the deck of the Florida Fisherman ll as we find out together. Let's go in search of a 'Huge Friday the Thirteenth Catch.'Traditionally Florida fishing in November is spectacular. 
The Tuesday November 3, 2020, trip filled the boxes:As we were enjoying picture perfect Florida weather Eta hits Nicaragua with 150 mph winds. Next stop... Florida:The The 11/6 overnight Florida Middle Grounds trip is canceled. Veterans Day, Wednesday, November 11, 2020...Friday November 13, 2020, the weather improves. Join us as we see why Florida is known as the Fishing Capital of the World. No better place to see than the fish rich Florida Middle Grounds. Let's go in search of...OH NO! Will misses... After a great meal and a nice rest let the fights begin:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

To say the Mangrove Snapper are on fire would be an understatement:And that's not all:The Gags of November:That huge fish box is stuffed full:Nice Red Grouper:This is turning into a huge Mangrove Snapper catch:The American Red Snapper:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

If it's a fight you want:And now a real prize. One of the best eating fish to ever swim:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Saturday evening; it's...'Will Friday the Thirteenth be lucky or unlucky?'Well !Picture Perfect Florida Weather:And...You are going to need a BIGGER box:Wednesday November 18, 2020, it's hogs of another kind.Complete in the woods pictures & video to follow. Then another 39 hour Middle Grounds trip Friday, November 20; followed by the BIG one; the 44 hour full moon snapper trip 11/27. We will be fishing a couple of nights/days before the full moon. It just does not get any better than that. 'Catch' the action packed on the water trip video:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Great read and video!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

jaster said:


> Great read and video!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Thanks! Love sharing our Florida.


----------

